# Appendix 2: Akin to marriage questions



## Alannahlyall (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi,
So I'm having trouble understanding two questions on the appendinx 2 paperwork.
Question. 1.16 If you are unmarried or a same sex partner, have you been living in a relationship akin to marriage or a civil partnership 
And
Question 1.19 Have you lived with your sponsor in a relationship akin to marriage or a civil partnership at any time (including since your wedding/civil partnership ceremony)
If someone could clear these up for me that would be great, I really just don't get it and it seems to me as if they're the same question


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes, they do ask similar questions from a different angle, but don't read more into them than they are.

1.16: Either yes or no as to whether you have been living in a relationship akin to marriage or civil partnership

1.19 Either yes or no as to whether you have lived with your sponsor in a relationship akin to marriage or a civil partnership at any time (including since your wedding/civil partnership ceremony)

What visa are you applying for ?


----------



## Alannahlyall (Dec 13, 2016)

Crawford said:


> Yes, they do ask similar questions from a different angle, but don't read more into them than they are.
> 
> 1.16: Either yes or no as to whether you have been living in a relationship akin to marriage or civil partnership
> 
> ...


Applying as a fiancee, 
I've never lived with him so would I answer no to both?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Alannahlyall said:


> Applying as a fiancee,
> I've never lived with him so would I answer no to both?


Correct .....


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes. Correct.


----------



## Alannahlyall (Dec 13, 2016)

Okay thanks guys


----------



## Alannahlyall (Dec 13, 2016)

Sorry another question. With the online application it only asks for my employment details not my fiances, even though he'll be the one financially supporting us (earning over the 18.6k)
Is that not required in the online application?
Is financial proof only given with the Appendix 2?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Alannahlyall said:


> Sorry another question. With the online application it only asks for my employment details not my fiances, even though he'll be the one financially supporting us (earning over the 18.6k)
> Is that not required in the online application?
> Is financial proof only given with the Appendix 2?


Which questions on the online application are you asking about?

Give number and what the question asks. What section is the question in? Is it asking specifically about you, the applicant?

Forum members don't have access to the online application unless they themselves have completed one.


----------



## Alannahlyall (Dec 13, 2016)

Crawford said:


> Which questions on the online application are you asking about?
> 
> Give number and what the question asks. What section is the question in? Is it asking specifically about you, the applicant?
> 
> Forum members don't have access to the online application unless they themselves have completed one.


I've attached a screenshot of what the page looks like. 
It doesn't ask anywhere for my partners employment information


----------



## Brom143 (Oct 21, 2016)

Alannahlyall said:


> I've attached a screenshot of what the page looks like.
> It doesn't ask anywhere for my partners employment information


That part is about you as the applicant. If you have a work you can state that in the application but that won't be taken into consideration. How you're going to meet the financial requirement will be asked in the Appendix 2.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ali bakar (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi,
I am applying for the unmarried partner visa. My current marital status is divorced however my divorced was not accepted by the registrar office as uk law does not accept proxy divorce (but my divorce is recognized back home and accepted too) i still have 4 month visa left and i spent 2 years same address with my british partner and british child, so am i applicable to apply as unmarried partner?


----------

